# Chausson and water leaks?



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I've been following the Fiat water leak problem on and off for a while now, taking special interest when we ordered our (Fiat-based) Welcome 85.

John (Spacerunner) said that he didn't have the problem at all on his Welcome 85. Is this generally the case?

I've emailed the dealer - no reply. I'll try again today, and then phone them when that doesn't work. :roll:

:; This post :: from Peter at Swift Group says that the details of the 'definitive solution' will be at dealers' in early October (when we pick our van up). I'm getting a little nervous :?

Any other Chausson owners have any experiences?

Gerald


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that Post Gerald. I have my eye on.....(no-correct that- my wife has her eye on...) the Allegro (is that the island bed?) so I'd be interested in any responses


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Tel

None of the 2007 models has an island bed - I seem to remember reading about one of the 2008 models that has one. Is it the A-class Alteo, maybe? I'll try to find out.

I was told by Highbridge that the 2008 models won't have a proper spare wheel, but there's a rumour that they will be fitting dual gas / electric heating.

I'll try to dig out some info.

Gerald


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> I've been following the Fiat water leak problem on and off for a while now, taking special interest when we ordered our (Fiat-based) Welcome 85.
> 
> John (Spacerunner) said that he didn't have the problem at all on his Welcome 85. Is this generally the case?
> 
> ...


A word from the wise (after the fact)
*If its one of the ones discussed.....Get trading standards advice NOW!*
Find out your rights if it turns out to be affected *when you go to collect *...
There is currently only the announcement by swift that anything is happening...
I dont doubt his word..but what I am saying is there is still nothing from the horses mouth 
*NB there is a Sept 1st collection on here somewhere and Guess what??????????????*


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

geraldandannie said:


> I've emailed the dealer - no reply. I'll try again today, and then phone them when that doesn't work. :roll:


I've just spoken to Highbridge, who swear they've replied to each of my emails :roll:

Anyway, we had a lengthy conversation. When I emailed them, I included links into MHF - they read the thread, and watched the video, and had their techie people check my van. They say that the shape of the scuttle is slightly different, and that the rubber seal is also slightly different, and confirm Spacerunner's statement that there is no water ingress into the engine bay. They say that they have not had a problem with any of the Chausson vans.

Needless to say, it'll be top of my checklist when we go down on Saturday week (6th Oct) to pick the thing up.

If it is indeed dry under the bonnet, it will be interesting to take photos of the area and compare.

Gerald


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Gerald-interesting! No doubt you are counting the days. BTW I think it's the Allegro 97 hat has the Island Bed. No doubt ll be dragged round to their stand at the NEC next month.

Don't forget to let us know how your hand over goes!


----------



## 107602 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi 

We have a Chausson 50 which we leave in France and will return to use each summer.
We had some of the heaviest rain and strongest winds I can recall this year particularly in southern Germany. Our Chausson did not leak a drop in spite of being 4 years old.
Regards

Bockers from Australia


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Bockers

Welcome to MotorhomeFacts! It's good to know that the future looks dry for our motorhome :wink: 

This particular problem only affects the latest versions, based on the 2007 Fiat Ducato base. The habitation part of the van is beautifully snug and dry.

Gerald


----------

